# best live antispyware to use?



## nikeman (Oct 4, 2006)

I had AVGAntiSpyware but it turned out to be a free TRIAL and it is now expired!! It said it was free but i guess they lied. Anyway, now I don't have a live antispyware program running on my computer so I would like to know what the best FREE program is and where to get it. Right now I am running AVGFree for antivirus, I use COMODA Firewall Pro, and every now and then i scan with Spybot and Ad-Aware but nothing monitoring for spyware constantly. 

Thanks!


----------



## terrawarra (Mar 29, 2007)

The web is full of freebies but I suggest you have a look at the website for "Spyware Warriors", they have a huge list detailing the goodies and the baddies. My set consists of, "Ad-Aware SE Personal", "Spybot Search & Destroy" and "Spyware Terminator". I believe that you need two or three spyware programs working in concert to be effective. Everyones needs are different and what is good for me may not suit you. (I'm still learning!) Listen to what others suggest on this forum and make the decision for yourself.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Take a look at our PC Safety and Security thread for software recommendations.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Spybot S&D has a anti-spyware monitor too. The Resident and the TeaTimer features. Both are very good.


----------

